# Gel deodorant tube?



## ToniD (Feb 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to get a deodorant tube for GEL deodorant?

Thanks


----------



## Genny (Feb 21, 2011)

Would a regular dial up tube work?
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +-+Dial+Up


----------



## ToniD (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, but no.    I want to make a gel--thickened liquid.    Roll on will probably be the way to go.


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 22, 2011)

I've seen tubes, can't remember where but it wasn't a soap supplies site....a site for commercial containers (I was searching for malibu tubes/princess ovals) and quickly left when I saw orders had to be in mega bulk like 10,000.   :shock:


----------



## ToniD (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah,    I found a couple sites like that.    Had to order 10,000!    Man, youd have to build a shed!   Sure hope it would be a good deodorant recipe, because the tubes would last for our generation and into our childrens' genetation, and their children'.       Even people that sell product would have a time using that many tubes in their lifetime, I would think.    Yeah,   not a site for the family user or the small business owner.


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 22, 2011)

ToniD, would something like a malibu tube work for you?


----------



## Genny (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure what size you're looking for but NDA has some roll on bottles
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/d ... -1549.html


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 23, 2011)

How about this little guy? Would that work?

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/d ... -1549.html

no minimum order either!


----------



## ToniD (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info on finding the roll on bottles.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2011)

haha. the roll on tubes are cute and stubby.


For the gel deodorant, are you talking about those tubes that have the little holes in the top where the gel comes up through them?


----------



## ToniD (Feb 26, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> haha. the roll on tubes are cute and stubby.
> 
> 
> For the gel deodorant, are you talking about those tubes that have the little holes in the top where the gel comes up through them?




Yes,  that is what I was hoping to find.    I checked everywhere I could think of and did several google searches,  but could not find them in amounts that I wanted.


----------



## gunner (Apr 5, 2011)

How 'bout sharing your (or any) recipe for gel deodorant??   Haven't seen one of those.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 5, 2011)

ToniD said:
			
		

> tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked for those as well. Never did find any in a smaller amount.


----------



## JennCalifornia (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, 
Can you modify the cap of a standard deodorant stick by cutting the cap down to size so it sits flush on the tube, drill holes in the top of the cap, fill the tube, then glue the cap to the tube? You wont have a cap for it but you could use plastic wrap or store it in a plastic bag. 

I haven't tried this but it seems logical.  

 :idea:


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 27, 2011)

JennCalifornia said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Can you modify the cap of a standard deodorant stick by cutting the cap down to size so it sits flush on the tube, drill holes in the top of the cap, fill the tube, then glue the cap to the tube? You wont have a cap for it but you could use plastic wrap or store it in a plastic bag.
> 
> I haven't tried this but it seems logical.
> ...



Unless you can do 'a clean job', I wouldn't go there...the tubes sold in stores are made specifically for this. Trying to make your own by cutting, drilling and glueing seems like a 'duct tape' solution to me and not practical for 'mass' production...


----------

